# The requested URL /postfixadmin/setup.php was not found on this server.



## Blodia (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi everybody.

I just installed postfix and I configure the file config.inc.php

But when I access the site xxxx / postfix / setup.php I have the following message:


```
"NOT FOUND
The requested URL / postfix / setup.php was not found on this server. "
```

What should I check?

Thank you very much


----------



## Alt (Feb 4, 2010)

Configure host xxxx


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2010)

You need to configure your webserver.


----------



## Blodia (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------

